# Jenkins CI Buildserver



## blindmind (15. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich habe auf meinem lokalen Rechner einen Jenkins-Server installiert, mit dem ich mein git-Repository bauen möchte. Da funktioniert auch wunderbar, solange ich den Build "per Hand" anstoße. Allerdings möchte ich den Build starten lassen, sofern ins lokale Repository commited wird.

Dafür habe ich in der Job-Konfiguration die Option "Source Code Management System abfragen" ausgewählt, ohne eine Zeitangabe. So wie ich glaube zu wissen, sollte nun auch bei jedem Commit ein Build gestartet werden.
Das passiert allerdings leider nicht!

Ich habe schon im Netz gesucht, konnte allerdings keine Lösung für mein Problem finden.
Kennt sich jemand damit aus und kann mir vielleicht weiterhelfen****
Danke im Voraus!!

Markus


----------



## gorefest (17. September 2012)

Hi, 

wenn Du auf den Hilfe-Knopf beim Polling klickst, findest Du die Einstellungen für das Polling des SCM.

Wenn der Commit selbst (also ohne Polling) triggern soll, dann geht das mit dem Commit-Hook.

Die Anleitung dazu gibt es hier (bei mir hats mit dem Polling immer gereicht, v.d. nur der Dokulink)

https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Subversion+Plugin

Grüße,
gore


----------

